# SaltMarsh Heron!?!



## paint it black

Hey guys, I've seen this hull in the works at the shop, but it appears it will make its debut at the FL sportsman's boat show this weekend. 
Can someone in the area who's going to the show get some photos? I wont be able to make it by their shop until two weeks from now!

Saltmarsh posted a picture on their instagram.


----------



## yobata

That looks awesome!!


----------



## Wolffie

That's pretty. Any specs released yet?


----------



## el9surf

Those lines look familiar. Looks like the back half of a copperhead with a hb bow.The chine edge tapering into the bow is an interesting transition. Wonder what the specs are.


----------



## Grinch

Anyone know if the new Heron is a tunnel hull?


----------



## 321nole

16' length 72" beam with the walk around gunnels you see in the picture


----------



## paint it black

According to their Instagram, looks like the base price will be $6500. Can't wait to hear more about this skiff.


----------



## pt448

paint it black said:


> According to their Instagram, looks like the base price will be $6500. Can't wait to hear more about this skiff.


I can't either, really like what I've seen so far.


----------



## Cameronc

Really excited to see some more photos of the new model.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I think I just found my future skiff. More pics please!


----------



## bermuda

I predict a bunch of skiffs will be for sale in the coming weeks lol.


----------



## Wolffie

Is this the update to the LC 16 that has been rumored?


----------



## lowcountry88

Wolffie said:


> Is this the update to the LC 16 that has been rumored?


I know i want one.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Maybe we should keep the excitement down before they reconsider the pricing lol


----------



## TidewateR

wow that's a good looking hull!


----------



## Ganderzone

Anyone have specs on this??? Might have to wet test this one.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

VERY interesting !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcast

This skiff is going to be the real deal! Supreme finish and ride for a 16' skiff.


----------



## paint it black

Ankona posted a side profile photo this morning on their Instagram page. Anyone make it to the boat show?????


----------



## paint it black

According to their Instagram.

Build time is four weeks, although I'm sure that's changing rapidly as I'm sure they will sell some at the show. 

L.O.A. : 16'
Beam: 72"
Weight: 350lbs
Draft: 6"
HP Rating: 50 HP remote 
Base hull price: $6500

Don't quote me on this, I'm reading this from their replies to questions on Instagram. 





Anybody want to buy my Shadowcast 17??


----------



## Ganderzone

I wish they would bump it up to 17-17'6 and up the ponies, regardless it looks very intriguing. Looks biscayne-ish


----------



## Shadowcast

$6500 is with a rolled gelcoat interior, open bulkheads and no hatches. Drop-in liner and hatches will bump up the price. The finish on this thing is going to be super impressive.


----------



## tj14

Some pics from the "cold azz" show today. Wind was brutal and they had a yak fish tourney in the small lakes there. Had a great turnout, can't believe the number of yaks on the water in the conditions. Hats off to those guys.

Glad to see the Heron up close and for real. Other than the obvious design profile, I thought the inclusion of a "pad" on the hull is a great idea so it should be able to be trimmed out better than most skiffs. Like already posted, its 16' with 72" beam, simple interior. I'm not sure how to say this but after looking it over it just seems to have an overall right "look" to it. I'm going back tomorrow to give it another look 

View media item 398View media item 397View media item 396View media item 395


----------



## yobata

I know my pics will be re-dundant, but I will post anyway... @tj14 is correct - it was really windy and cold today









































One of the most interesting things for me was that the hull isn't flat bottomed. It has a slight vee throughout the hull except the last 3 feet or so where there is the flat section (see above photo). 
Also, 20" transom height. Looks like a very nice skiff! Especially for the price. Did I mention that it is a Kevlar hull?

From the price sheet given to me by Rose:
Length: 16'
Beam: 72"
Weight: 320# bare hull
MaxHP: 50HP (she said the skiff will be great in the 30-50HP range)
Capacity: 4ppl or 585lbs / 900lbs total laod

$6500 gets you:
10yrs structural transferable hull warranty
all closed cell foam & composite construction
Kevlar hull and Vinyl ester Resin
Composite Stringer System
Upright Level Flotation
1 Bow & 2 Stern Eyes (SS)
PopUp Bow Deck Cleat (SS)
Heavy Duty Rubrail
Molded Non Skid Deck 
Open Rear Deck Bulkhead
Front Deck Starboard Bulkhead Hatch


----------



## DuckNut

Someone needs to snap pics of the entire fleet.


----------



## yobata

DuckNut said:


> Someone needs to snap pics of the entire fleet.


They had the ShadowCast, NativeSUV17, Copperhead, SaltMarsh 1444, Heron16, and the Tavernier 15 there. My iPhone couldn't get them all in 1 photo without the panoramic function...


----------



## el9surf

I have no stake in the boat, or any other for that matter, so take my observations with a grain of salt. 
Based off the pictures, the water flow looks like it will be forced to rise in that transition area where the chine tapers off and the bow starts.That area looks to be toward the rear of the main portion of the spray rails. I wonder how effective those spray rails will be with the bulk of water being redirected in that area.

Looks like a cool boat and for the money it will probably be in a class of it's own. I wonder why they didn't go a little longer 17ft and slightly narrower. Maybe it's just me, or the pictures, but the transition at the water line from mid boat forward to the bow seems a little drastic.


----------



## nsbsurfer15

Thought the exact same as soon as I saw the pic


----------



## medic1

nsbsurfer15 said:


> Thought the exact same as soon as I saw the pic


Hmm! Had my mind set on a copperhead-not so sure now!


----------



## jonrconner

Photos can be very deceiving when trying to figure out hull shapes, especially when not shot straight on. You'd have to assume this skiff went through a developement phase to refine the shape, it would be interesting to know what the chine widths are at the transom and the breast, deck beam just gives a hint. It looks like a very interesting hull for the money, sounds like a 30hp base BMT should be around $10K with no adornments.
JC


----------



## Viking1

When somebody water tests this I will be looking forward to reports on how it handles, hole shot and speed with whatever HP they have on it. Along with how it performs when poling (holding a line, turns and glide). It looks like it does not have a built in fuel tank and would use a portable tank (no biggie). Gunnels look nice and wide, wonder what stability would be walking on them. The distance between the cap and the floor looks short, is this really the case? The reason why I ask is for rod storage, plus I don't see any rod tubes. If this is hull #1 maybe they just did not put them on yet. Thanks to everyone who posted pictures and I look forward to the reviews.


----------



## yobata

This is hull #1. The sheet I was given has essentially an a la carter price list. There are also 2 sample packages both of which include a 12 gallon fuel cell under the front deck. While I didn't put a tape on it, the distance from top of gunnel to cockpit floor looked to be ~12". It did not have rod tubes or racks, but Rose said they were just trying to finish the hull in time for the show this weekend - price sheet includes options for both racks and tubes... I suspect we will see an upgraded/more finished version of this skiff soon


----------



## el9surf

Knowing ankona minor things like a gas ta


yobata said:


> This is hull #1. The sheet I was given has essentially an a la carter price list. There are also 2 sample packages both of which include a 12 gallon fuel cell under the front deck. While I didn't put a tape on it, the distance from top of gunnel to cockpit floor looked to be ~12". It did not have rod tubes or racks, but Rose said they were just trying to finish the hull in time for the show this weekend - price sheet includes options for both racks and tubes... I suspect we will see an upgraded/more finished version of this skiff soon


I'm sure this will have every option available that is found on any of their other boats.They are pretty good about making their customers happy.


----------



## pt448

paint it black said:


> According to their Instagram.
> 
> Build time is four weeks, although I'm sure that's changing rapidly as I'm sure they will sell some at the show.
> 
> L.O.A. : 16'
> Beam: 72"
> Weight: 350lbs
> Draft: 6"
> HP Rating: 50 HP remote
> Base hull price: $6500
> 
> Don't quote me on this, I'm reading this from their replies to questions on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to buy my Shadowcast 17??


I think this skiff needs to be added to the list in my "closest skiff to a waterman 16" thread.


----------



## Backwater

Seems like the wider beam will cause it to be stable sitting still and a stable ride for being a boat with a little shorter lenght. Also the entry, hard outside chines and semi-V keel at the stern will help it to be a smoother dryer ride. But the hard outside chines will invite some hull slap and the semi-V will help with tracking and displacement but take away from draft at the stern. Still, I think it's a good trade-off. No sense in trying to save a couple inches in draft if you can't get over to that flat without getting soaked and beat up! 

Looks to be in a great price point and looking forward to seeing one rigged out properly. I would've liked to see more and better hatches. It's a little lacking in that dept and I'm sure people would pay a little more for those features. One last point, the rear drain holes in the rear bulkhead will cause water to sit back there, as opposed to recessed rear drain holes at the bulkhead but in the floor. Also like someone said above, a lowered cockpit floor will give you more side rod storage and and keep you from feeling like you're squatting when sitting on the rear deck working the tiller.


----------



## paint it black

Knowing how Mel works, I'm sure a fully molded deck with built in finished hatches are in the future. 

I'm going to try to go by their shop next week and see if i can convince them for a wet test and get some photos.


----------



## Snooknut

paint it black said:


> Knowing how Mel works, I'm sure a fully molded deck with built in finished hatches are in the future.
> 
> I'm going to try to go by their shop next week and see if i can convince them for a wet test and get some photos.


Eric, 

I hope you can get by there. I would love to see more pics and a wet test video. Love your videos man keep up the great work!


----------



## KnotHome

What's with the need for another foot? It's a poling skiff. Keep it small and light. With that running pad, a 50 will be plenty. Too many people are overpowering boats of all sizes.


----------



## Cameronc

From Salt Marsh Vimeo page


----------



## tj14

Wow that was quick, I went out for a wet test today and became enlisted as a photo assistant which was fine with me. But did get to pole the skiff around and I was totally impressed. Tracked great but needs to be balanced. The first hull has the motor, gas and battery in the stern with Rory poling and had some hull slap (not much) at the edges of the forward lower chines. Once it was balanced with some weight forward, it was dead quiet poling directly into what chop there was.

Set up some chop with the boat's own wake and it handled it very well. All in all it exceeded my expectations. IMO the skiff needs to be kept light to maximize its potential.


----------



## el9surf

It directs the spray exactly where I said it would, toward the back half of the rails. Looks like a wet ride in a decent chop. All that width at the water line and those hard chine lines so far forward force the water up early right at that transition.

As for length an extra foot is nice to have running a chop, or when tracking on the pole.


----------



## paint it black

tj14 said:


> Wow that was quick, I went out for a wet test today and became enlisted as a photo assistant which was fine with me. But did get to pole the skiff around and I was totally impressed. Tracked great but needs to be balanced. The first hull has the motor, gas and battery in the stern with Rory poling and had some hull slap (not much) at the edges of the forward lower chines. Once it was balanced with some weight forward, it was dead quiet poling directly into what chop there was.
> 
> Set up some chop with the boat's own wake and it handled it very well. All in all it exceeded my expectations. IMO the skiff needs to be kept light to maximize its potential.


What size motor is that on there? did you get any speed numbers?
Thanks.


----------



## pt448

paint it black said:


> What size motor is that on there? did you get any speed numbers?
> Thanks.


Looks like a suzuki 30hp, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Cameronc

Its a Suzuki 30. You can see it in some pictures they uploaded on their Facebook page.


----------



## Mattlow

Just to understand, but why did Saltmarsh/Ankona come up with the Heron? I see the specs, but what does this translate into on the water? What niche does this boat fit that their other boats do not?


----------



## jsnipes

Looks like that fast transition would also invite some hull slap as well

Still a great looking skiff, very cool.


----------



## BigWilson87

This skiff looks like another great offering from Mel and Co. I was just up at the factory a few weeks ago, and I was almost set on the Salt Marsh 1656. This might change things...


----------



## Backwater

Cameronc said:


> From Salt Marsh Vimeo page


Looks like it rode as I expected (which is good) but like el9surf said, I didn't expect to see the water ride up so high on the stern freeboard. Looks like they'll need to add spray rails on the back 5-6ft of the freeboard in the back, halfway up to the sides, for a dryer ride.

But all in all, it looks good. I like the front entry and how it rides in the video. Looks like it will take a good wave. Seems to run stable and to be honest, I think it's their best looking hulls so far. great price point. I'm also agreeing with el9surf, it needs an extra foot to foot and a half or so in length to help with space, front and rear deck real estate, tracking and ride.


----------



## Colton Staton

Test drove the boat yesterday and it far exceeded my expectations. The boat in person is bigger than pictures make it look and this boat can handle some decent water if your one of the guys that doesn't care about the weather forecast. I've poled plenty of different boats all big name brands and small name brands and they all pole great and have there little niches to them but the Heron from Salt Marsh it the best poling boat I've ever been on. I had no complaints when test running it we had 15-20 wind and you weren't getting blown around the boat stayed on track an it did so with ease. On the way back to the ramp there was some boat traffic and the wakes we did encounter the boat ate it up the V they put in works perfectly for that boat. Boat is built like a rock, dry ride, poles incredible, can handle some good size water, and not 50k.


----------



## Snooknut

Thank you for sharing you thoughts and experience from your wet test. I'm hoping Mel and company will have a completed heron at the wfla show in Tampa this March.


----------



## Colton Staton

you could call an ask them there really easy to get ahold of and if not you can swing by the shop an take a look at it.


Snooknut said:


> Thank you for sharing you thoughts and experience from your wet test. I'm hoping Mel and company will have a completed heron at the wfla show in Tampa this March.


----------



## Snooknut

Found these on the Salt Marsh FB page







.


----------



## Snooknut

I found this pic that someone uploaded to the media section. Said it was taken at the Miami boat show.


----------



## LLeone

Snooknut said:


> I found this pic that someone uploaded to the media section. Said it was taken at the Miami boat show.


Whoa, now I see it. Significant resemblance to the Whip....


----------



## Ganderzone

Love the side console, similar to a whip but appears to have a little more V. I'll swing by and take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Snooknut

Ganderzone said:


> Love the side console, similar to a whip but appears to have a little more V. I'll swing by and take pictures tomorrow.


Excellent would love to see more of the side console. I'm guessing that the throttle is going to mount to the top of the gunnel due to the size of the console?


----------



## el9surf

Good to see they finally have a new side console, I never liked the look of the little rounded one they had.


----------



## Days Off

I'll definitely check this out in the boat show. I'm currently considering building a Native SUV, but now this one and the Cayo have me wondering if I'm doing the right thing...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Snooknut said:


> I found this pic that someone uploaded to the media section. Said it was taken at the Miami boat show.


That's a sweet boat for the money.


----------



## Backwater

RunningOnEmpty said:


> That's a sweet boat for the money.


X2 ...fo da moe-nay!


----------



## duppyzafari

Excited to see more of this - Kevlar for $6500? Maaaaaan


----------



## Shadowcast

You haven't seen all there is to see from this skiff yet....


----------



## Snooknut

Shadowcast said:


> You haven't seen all there is to see from this skiff yet....


Are you going to be at the WFLA expo in Tampa?


----------



## Shadowcast

Yes I will be in the Ankona booth....I will have my Cayenne there and I'm sure a couple other skiffs will be there.


----------



## Snooknut

Cool I'll see you guys that weekend


----------



## duppyzafari

Shadowcast said:


> Yes I will be in the Ankona booth....I will have my Cayenne there and I'm sure a couple other skiffs will be there.


Will the Heron be there with you?


----------



## Snooknut

I just got an email from Rose @ Salt Marsh and she said they will have the Heron at the WFLA outdoor expo in Tampa next month!!!!! March 4-6th I believe are the dates for the show


----------



## mikeyloo

Put my deposit down last week .


----------



## yobata

mikeyloo said:


> Put my deposit down last week .


Any thoughts on what rigging options you will go with? The new side console or tiller?


----------



## mikeyloo

Going with the mini console , poling platform , and pole brackets right now . We are working on our own trolling motor mount design . Our fish magnet is proprietary information right now .


----------



## lowcountry88

mikeyloo said:


> Going with the mini console , poling platform , and pole brackets right now . We are working on our own trolling motor mount design . Our fish magnet is proprietary information right now .


Congrats mike, welcome to the Salt Marsh family. your wait time will be worth it.


----------



## MariettaMike

Can anyone that has seen the skiff in person comment on why the long shaft engine appears to be mounted on what looks like the highest holes?

(Rose responded that they can cut down the transom for a short shaft engine, but it looks like they would only need to take off 3".)


----------



## copperhead

On this skiff the transom is actually 21.5" rather than our standard 22" allowing me to mount some different engines for testing. The 30 Zuke is actually a very long shaft with the plate at 22 + inches from the transom and the water intakes are another 1.5" below the plate so this engine can be mounted quite high. So what used to be 15" and 20" shaft lengths has been more like 17" and 22" for quite some time now. As an aside, I'm pretty impressed with the Zuke; had the Heron out Sunday with 2 folks, cooler and fishing gear and GPS'd over 30 at WOT with stock prop...


----------



## MariettaMike

copperhead said:


> On this skiff the transom is actually 21.5" rather than our standard 22" allowing me to mount some different engines for testing. The 30 Zuke is actually a very long shaft with the plate at 22 + inches from the transom and the water intakes are another 1.5" below the plate so this engine can be mounted quite high. So what used to be 15" and 20" shaft lengths has been more like 17" and 22" for quite some time now. As an aside, I'm pretty impressed with the Zuke; had the Heron out Sunday with 2 folks, cooler and fishing gear and GPS'd over 30 at WOT with stock prop...


Thanks for clarifying the transom height.

What makes the Salt Marsh skiffs hybrids?


----------



## MariettaMike

I really liked the Heron Mel.. it will be interesting to see how much cockpit space is gained bay moving the cap farther out to the sides.

When you get the opportunity I would like to wet test the boat with
a 50 Tohatsu 4s.


----------



## Snooknut

I got to see the Heron on Sunday and it's a little hard to picture as a CC but, I really like the looks of the boat. Hope maybe in the fall to take a day and go wet test it and see if it's going to suit my needs. Great job to Mel and the team for putting together another great looking boat.


----------



## Nathan romero

I actually have a heron being built that is near completion. And it is a cc. i tried to upload pics but it would not let me. If you do want to see some just let me know


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Nathan romero said:


> I actually have a heron being built that is near completion. And it is a cc. i tried to upload pics but it would not let me. If you do want to see some just let me know


Nathan, I think there are a bunch of people who would be very interested in following your Heron build and see progress pics.

Easiest way to upload pics:
Start a photobucket account
Upload pics to photobucket
When you view the individual pics on PB you will see a few different links off to the side... click on the link labeled IMG, and it will automatically copy the IMG link
Go to microskiff and in your post simply paste the IMG link for each picture in the post.


----------



## BOZTX

Whiskey Angler nailed it, would love to see progress!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Share the build process and gain some new friends!!!!!! THANKS in advance!


----------



## Snooknut

BOZTX said:


> Whiskey Angler nailed it, would love to see progress!


I started a thread under the bragging spot for Nathan!


----------



## Nathan romero

If you guys could give me a few minutes i can make that happen


----------



## BOZTX

Sweet, looking forward to it


----------



## Bluwave

Nathan's Heron


----------



## Nathan romero

Bluwave said:


> Nathan's Heron


Thank you sir.


----------



## Nathan romero

If you want to see pics of the boat you can see them on my Instagram: Ndr089


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Those Tejas Rojos are ready & waiting, CONGRATS !!!!


----------



## yobata

Nathan romero said:


> If you want to see pics of the boat you can see them on my Instagram: Ndr089


Your account is private...


----------



## Nathan romero

yobata said:


> Your account is private...


just request to follow.


----------



## yobata

tj14 said:


> Some pics from the "cold azz" show today. Wind was brutal and they had a yak fish tourney in the small lakes there. Had a great turnout, can't believe the number of yaks on the water in the conditions. Hats off to those guys.
> 
> Glad to see the Heron up close and for real. Other than the obvious design profile, I thought the inclusion of a "pad" on the hull is a great idea so it should be able to be trimmed out better than most skiffs. Like already posted, its 16' with 72" beam, simple interior. I'm not sure how to say this but after looking it over it just seems to have an overall right "look" to it. I'm going back tomorrow to give it another look
> 
> View media item 398View media item 397View media item 396View media item 395


TJ, is this you snapping the pics? Lol


----------

